# Recent Builds since right before COVID-19 back in March. Teleworking has its advantages :)



## ControlFreak1970 (Sep 8, 2020)

I am very new to the bicycle world. The Glenn's Manual has been my friend over the last 8 months. I can honestly say its been fun learning about Schwinns. December last year my father left me an Apple Krate out of San Clemente California and ever since, I couldn't stop with my obsession!
Its been a fun 8 months since it all began but I can honestly say its the only thing that has allowed me to stay sane during these crazy times (COVID/ELECTION Drama). I don't know where this is taking me but I can honestly say I enjoy it! I have had the privilege of piecing together and building the following bikes....

1970 Apple Krate w/year prior's shifter, 1973 Sunset Orange, 1966 Black w/ Schwinn rat trap rack and sic pack rack Gold Glitter Grips/levers and Patina Gold Seat, 1966 Black in silver glitter grips and levers and deep tufted seat, 1967 Violet Rams Horn with Persons seat, 1968 Black Rams Horn with Silver Glitter seat, 1967 Coppertone Rams horn with silver glitter seat... In the pipeline! 1969 Kool yellow Fastback (my only frame re-paint), 1967 Sky-Blue Fastback..and 1967 Deluxe Rat. I've made mistakes, spent a lot of dough and learned a great deal. Thank you for taking the time to read my post. Semper Fidelis.


----------



## Jasruy (Sep 8, 2020)

Great collection for just starting out. I can relate to your successes and challenges. 

Looking forward to seeing your future projects.


----------



## ControlFreak1970 (Sep 8, 2020)

Jasruy said:


> Great collection for just starting out. I can relate to your successes and challenges.
> 
> Looking forward to seeing your future projects.




Thank you! Updated my 1966 with racks...the first picture actually had a Persons rack...since sold that and threw on a Schwinn 20" rack


----------



## ControlFreak1970 (Sep 10, 2020)

Here's another... 1969


----------



## ControlFreak1970 (Sep 15, 2020)

1969 Kool Lemon complete


----------

